
Larry Summers Joins V.C. Firm Andreessen Horowitz - pama
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/06/29/larry-summers-joins-andreessen-horowitz/
======
ScottWhigham
Lots of folks in the "Skype's Evil Ways" threads (pt 1 & 2) were bemoaning how
this signaled the beginning of the end for Andreessen et al. Interesting
development.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2700338>

------
mattee
The guy who said the Facebook idea wasn't worth anything is now joining
Andreessen Horowitz? What?

